# Announcing the Results of our 2017 Best of From Canon Poll



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

```
Here are the results from our <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/its-time-to-vote-on-your-favourite-gear-from-canon-in-2017/">“Best of 2017 from Canon” poll from last week</a>. Canon didn’t do too much to surprise us, and the results seem to reflect that.</p>
<p>While the products in 2017 were pretty good, especially on the lens side of things, we still feel a bit of excitement is needed from the largest maker of photography equipment on earth.</p>
<p>Without further ado, the results chosen by you.</p>
<hr />
<h4><strong>Your Favourite New Canon Camera of 2017</strong></h4>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-32650" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/6d2big-728x403.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="403" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/6d2big.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/6d2big-225x125.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/6d2big-610x338.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<p> </p>
<ul>
<li><strong>First Place: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=6d%20mark%20ii&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon EOS 6D Mark II</a> 46.6%</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>CR’s take:</strong> No real surprise here, a lot of people were looking forward to the EOS 6D Mark II and for a long time. It’s a good DSLR body and will give great results for those that get one.</p>
<p>On the negative side, most of us felt that the image quality didn’t see a big enough boost (if at all), and missing a 2nd SD card slot was hard to overlook.</p>
<p>However, we welcomed the articulating screen, 45 AF points (even if the spread could be better) and ergonomics of the camera.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Runner-up:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=eos%20m6&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon EOS M6</a> 13.9%</li>
<li><strong>Third Place:</strong> (Tie) <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=eos%20rebel%20sl2&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon EOS Rebel SL2</a> / <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon%20eos%20c200&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon EOS C200</a> 12%</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<h4><strong>Your Favourite New Canon Lens of 2017</strong></h4>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-32030" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ef85f14big2-728x428.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="428" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ef85f14big2.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ef85f14big2-225x132.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ef85f14big2-610x359.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>


<ul>
<li><strong>First Place: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=ef%2085mm%20f%2F1.4L%20IS&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM</a> 72.7%</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>CR’s take:</strong> 2017 wasn’t a big year for new lenses from Canon, but they did hit on the niche lens wishlist of a lot of people. It should be no surprise that a fast portrait L lens with IS came out on top by a large margin. The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM seems to hit the right pricepoint, provides stellar results and first perfectly between the EF 85mm f/1.2L USM II and EF 85 f/1.8 USM.</p>
<p>The new tilt-shift lens have also been met with excitement from a small percentage of photographers that need these sorts of lenses. The three new TS-E lenses give Canon the widest range of professional tilt-shift lenses on the market.</p>
<p>We’re hoping for more fireworks from Canon in 2018 as far as lenses go.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Runner-up: </strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=ef-s%2035%20f%2F2.8&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM</a> 8.9%</li>
<li><strong>Third Place:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=TS-E%2050mm%20f%2F2.8&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro</a> 5.4%</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<h4><strong>Your Biggest Wish From Canon in 2018</strong></h4>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-24139" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/canonqmockup.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="403" /></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>First Place: Canon EOS Full Frame Mirrorless 31.1%</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>CR’s take:</strong> The elephant in the room will remain a full frame mirrorless option from Canon until it happens. Canon has proven they can make great mirrorless APS-C cameras with the EOS M5 and EOS M6, but we all want to see an answer to Sony’s full frame prosumer and professional cameras. I’m told by a lot of people that wish for such a camera, that a native EF mount is a must, which is something I agree with and I think Canon does too.</p>
<p>I don’t know if we’ll see one in 2018, but it has to come at some point and the second we hear anything about it, we’ll let you know.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Runner-up:</strong> Canon EOS 7D Mark III 13.5%</li>
<li><strong>Third Place:</strong> Canon EOS 5DS / 5DS R Mark II 11.9%</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<p>So there you have it, 2017 is all wrapped up and we await the gear goodies of 2018. First up will be a couple of new PowerShot G series cameras, the EOS M50 and new entry level rebels. We expect to see the first announcements ahead of CES in early January.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## midluk (Dec 18, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> First Place: Canon EOS Full Frame Mirrorless 31.1%


There is something wrong here. This has to be the 50mm f/1.4 IS.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 18, 2017)

I thought I was the only one voted for FF mirrorless in CR


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 18, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought I was the only one voted for FF mirrorless in CR



But give it real neckstrap mounts, not those annoying little eyelets one has to use a metal split ring with.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 18, 2017)

midluk said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > First Place: Canon EOS Full Frame Mirrorless 31.1%
> ...



Not convinced a new 50 is the _biggest_ ask for this forum, but I'm shocked it's not in the top 3.

- A


----------



## BigShooter (Dec 18, 2017)

Mostly amateur/semi-pro shooters on here I guess, looking at the results?


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 18, 2017)

BigShooter said:


> Mostly amateur/semi-pro shooters on here I guess, looking at the results?



Not sure. 2 out of 3 questions only had a choice of what was released this year, so that will naturally tightly box in / flavor the results.

But the wish list question was a bit more open-ended -- choices listed below. What do you think the top vote-getter would be in a more pro-heavy pool of voters? I contend that though pro folks are interested in mirrorless want a very different mirrorless rig than what enthusiast mirrorless people want, but they still want one. 

- A


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 18, 2017)

Unsurprising that the #1 lens would be one that the vast majority of voters can be guaranteed to have not actually used yet. But hey, same goes for the #2 and #3. People sure do love to dream.



ahsanford said:


> What do you think the top vote-getter would be in a more pro-heavy pool of voters? I contend that though pro folks are interested in mirrorless want a very different mirrorless rig than what enthusiast mirrorless people want, but they still want one.


What pros want is, if anything, more varied and would lead to a far more even split across the votes. A lot of amateurs want _everything_, and most want a predictable set of middle-ground products. But if you get a group of professionals together you'll have one that wants a 600mm, another who wants a 14mm, someone who wants an 8K video camera, one who wants a 20fps action camera, and one who wants a compact but high-DR mirrorless system for landscape. Being professional typically means some form of specialisation, so you never get a stand-out or consensus among all professionals.

This is why, when Canon (or any other manufacturer) wants input on a new action camera, they don't bother asking all pros or a big group of amateurs. They identify a small group of pros who specialise in one relevant type of photography/video and they only ask them. Then when Canon wants to make a landscape camera they go find another very small, very focused selection of pros and ask them what they want for an entirely separate product.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> Unsurprising that the #1 lens would be one that the vast majority of voters can be guaranteed to have not actually used yet. But hey, same goes for the #2 and #3. People sure do love to dream.



That would likely be the case for almost every new lens (with the probable exception of an EF-S kit lens, but even though one was on the list, CR members likely to vote in such a poll would seem to have little overlap with new entry-level kit buyers, one more example that we on CR aren't representative of the majority of the ILC market). 

Of the other lenses, the 85/1.4L IS is certainly the most 'mainstream' (macro and certainly TS-E lenses aren't), and it addresses notable issues with a prior popular lens. 

Speaking as one who _has_ actually used the 85/1.4L IS, it's an excellent lens! At f/1.4, it's able to track my daughter on a cantering horse headed toward me, in dim arena lighting (f/1.4, 1/400 s, ISO 3200), something my 85/1.2L II couldn't manage.


----------



## tron (Dec 18, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BigShooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly amateur/semi-pro shooters on here I guess, looking at the results?
> ...


MY order of preference to your interesting list

EOS 5DsMark II (upgrading my 5DsR)
EOS 7DMark III (upgrading my 7D Mark II)
135 f/2L IS (upgrading 135 f/2L)
24-70 2.8L IS (upgrading 24-70 2.8 II if and only if
the IS is better optically since the II zoom is really good)
600 DO IS (OK this depending on price)
Mirrorless 
70-200 2.8L IS III (my II version is very good)
200-600 (under revisement since I do have many white fixed lenses)
Anyway I find hard for this to be
1. Up to 600
2. f/5.6 at most
3. Cheap
But you can chose two out of 3 of the above 

50 1.4 IS
EOS 90D (not interested)
EOS C100 Mark III (not interested)

Sorry for my low preference for the 50 it is not that I do not want it to be made I just prefer other items more. 
Not that I would get all of them of course, this was more of a wish list. Some can be obtained I guess if I sell the current editions of the cameras and lenses I have but some like the super telephotos are debatable...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...it's able to track my daughter on a cantering horse headed toward me, in dim arena lighting...



Horses. It's a good thing you bought your equipment when you did. Nothing like horses to swallow up every cent you have.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 18, 2017)

tron said:


> MY order of preference to your interesting list



Not my list. That's the original list from the poll that CR Guy created.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 18, 2017)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...it's able to track my daughter on a cantering horse headed toward me, in dim arena lighting...
> ...



Horses? _Like all the equestrian shots at TDP?_



Neuro is actually Bryan Carnathan. 

Mind = blown. 

- A


----------



## tron (Dec 18, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > MY order of preference to your interesting list
> ...


OK! I liked the content too much to notice that!


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 19, 2017)

Does the current EF 50mmf/1.4 have the sharpness needed for higher MP counter see with every new body? Isn't there any pressure to release an update for that reason?

It looks like mush on a 5DS R ,especially wide open, on TDP.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 19, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Does the current EF 50mmf/1.4 have the sharpness needed for higher MP counter see with every new body? Isn't there any pressure to release an update for that reason?
> 
> It looks like mush on a 5DS R ,especially wide open, on TDP.



...and at LensRentals:
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/06/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests/

A "battered old copy" of a 50 f/1.4 USM was tested on the 5D3 / 5DS / 5DS R and though detail did improve on the higher res bodies, the jump up was less pronounced than with other higher quality lenses that they looked at.

- A


----------



## tron (Dec 19, 2017)

Although currently not interested back in the mid nineties I had bought a used EF50 1.4 in excellent condition.
I started using it when I realized some zooms quality suffered upon enlarging B&W photos in the darkroom.
So it had its share of use back then. Unfortunately it was in a bag that was stolen 8.5 years ago.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 19, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Does the current EF 50mmf/1.4 have the sharpness needed for higher MP counter see with every new body? Isn't there any pressure to release an update for that reason?
> ...



That's because it is following the laws of physics, who'd of thought of that?



> System resolution can be broadly shorthanded down to this equation, it isn't perfect but pretty close.
> 
> tsr = 1/sqrt((1/lsr) ² + (1/ssr) ² )
> 
> ...



Why are people constantly surprised by these results when they all fall in line with mathematical predictions. Indeed if the results are different the first place to look is testing methodology or sample variation.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 19, 2017)

For all the negativity and the pundits that wrote the 6D MKII off without even trying it, I'm glad for Canon and the cameras owners it came first. The camera is a good all-rounder doing most things without an issue, its not specialist like the 5DS / 5DSr and its not a full pro camera like the 1D X MKII or the 5D MKIV. However it does have one feature none of those cameras has, the articulating touch screen which in low landscape shots is a god send in framing etc. 

The Canon EF 85mm f1.4L IS USM is both a pro lens and a keen amateur lens at a reasonable price point given its reviews on image quality and that all important IS. Not in my bag yet (although we have some in rentals) but will be in 2018.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 19, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Why are people constantly surprised by these results when they all fall in line with mathematical predictions. Indeed if the results are different the first place to look is testing methodology or sample variation.



I did not say I was surprised to discover this. I was reposting data that echoed ScottyP's point.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 19, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Does the current EF 50mmf/1.4 have the sharpness needed for higher MP counter see with every new body? Isn't there any pressure to release an update for that reason?
> ...


The Canon EF 50mm F1.4 has image quality equal to Sigma 50 Art ... When used in F8. But used in F1.4 aperture, it's simply mediocre.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 19, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The Canon EF 50mm F1.4 has image quality equal to Sigma 50 Art ... When used in F8. But used in F1.4 aperture, it's simply mediocre.



Sure, but you also recognize it's just about the sharpest autofocusing 50 prime Canon sells, right? 

The 50L is a hot mess away from center and I'll take jumpy/hunting micro USM over the 50 f/1.8 STM's focusing speed every day of the week.

So I don't use the 50 f/1.4 USM because I love it. I use the 50 f/1.4 USM because it's not the size of a pickle jar and it's the best of three first party AF options for Canon.

- A


----------



## KirkD (Dec 20, 2017)

Given the rather limited selection of what was released this year for full frame equipment, there wasn't a lot to choose from. Number one on my wish list are sensors with a higher dynamic range. The 5D Mk IV is good, but there was no excuse for restraining the DR for the 6D Mk II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2017)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...it's able to track my daughter on a cantering horse headed toward me, in dim arena lighting...
> ...



Having had horses and boats for many years, horses are a distant competitor to a boat.


----------



## RobbieHat (Dec 20, 2017)

tron said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > BigShooter said:
> ...



My list and your list are pretty close. My list is 

5DSR II (replace existing for landscape assuming improvements in DR, ISO sensitivity and maybe bump in MP)
7D Mark III (replace 5D Mark III as dedicated wildlife body)
600MM DO (replace very heavy 600MM II)

Beyond that I am good with lenses for the moment and the rest of my kit is solid.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2017)

RobbieHat said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


+1 This is a solid birding/wildlife set. I got the 500mm 4L IS II for weight reasons. So the 600 DO would improve reach and size only. Still extremely tempting but the price will be huge I guess.


----------



## Xavitxaung (Jan 1, 2018)

I still believe in a Canon EOS 3D, so in a pro revolutionary system, a DSLR body with a classic design, next to the Sony a9 (or a Canon F1N), not a mirrorless but coupling a large electronic viewfinder just above of the pentaprism with a rail system to focus through the back screen (like the EOS M5), more place to the nose (like the Contax 645 AF or Mamiya one), an electronic shutter speed (up to 1/32.000) and the rotating screen of aEOS 6D Mk II or like the Nikon D850... I don't think than Canon wants to create a mirrorless camera, is not necessary right now, at the moment there are four EOS 5D in the market (DS, DSr, mk III, mk IV), it's time to sell just a 5D Mk IV and create a camera to introduce to professional photographers to the future EOS 1Dx Mk III, a kind of a EOS 1v (body + booster). I know I am just dreaming about to believe than Canon is going to change his commercial strategy, but, it could be a right moment to make something different and traditional, at the same time...


----------

